# Why don't furry characters wear shoes?



## PriestRevan (Mar 13, 2009)

I mean, no matter what a fur character is wearing (or lack of), they're never wearing shoes.

I have a friend who practically dresses his character up in full winter clothing, and the character still wears no shoes.

...I mean, many artists are guilty of this (including myself) and I have no answer to why it happens.

So, any reasons people?


----------



## Toaster (Mar 13, 2009)

because with furry feet, who gives a shit about shoes?


----------



## Darth GW7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ornias said:


> because with furry feet, who gives a shit about shoes?



/thread


----------



## Rytes (Mar 13, 2009)

Ornias said:


> because with furry feet, who gives a shit about shoes?



well even furry feet can get hurt by stubbing a toe on a the post of a bed


----------



## Toaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Rytes said:


> well even furry feet can get hurt by stubbing a toe on a the post of a bed



animal feet are a tad tougher than a humans. also, who would wear shoes in their own house?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2009)

Animal feet may be tougher, but that doesn't take into account that it'd be much more a pain to clean Furry feet instead of human ones.  It also doesn't take into account rough terrain or the fact that they're nice areas to lose body heat in the winter when the rest of you is covered.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Animal feet may be tougher, but that doesn't take into account that it'd be much more a pain to clean Furry feet instead of human ones.  It also doesn't take into account rough terrain or the fact that they're nice areas to lose body heat in the winter when the rest of you is covered.



Depending on what species the furry "Character" may be, it would be unnecessary to wear shoes during the winter time, like a Snow leopard for instance.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 13, 2009)

if you had feet as awesome as that, would you wear shoes?


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 13, 2009)

well for one thing,. how could you determining the shoe size of a paw? also,the claws would probably shred the shoes in about a week, so why wear it?


----------



## Morroke (Mar 13, 2009)

Personally I put shoes on my characters...because I'm bad at drawing feet.

But really going shoeless gives the character a more animal-like approach, rather than completely human attire.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 13, 2009)

Because running around barefoot is so much better.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 13, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> Because running around barefoot is so much better.



lol, You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Russ (Mar 13, 2009)

I think one issue is feet are one of the more noticable parts of anthros(particularly if they have clothing) besides the head and (if available) tail. Some artists have paws for hands but others just do regular hands and if the feet are covered as well, it may give an impression of simply a human with an animal head rather than an anthropomorphic animal.

I am reminded of one of the earlier strips of Kevin and Kell where Rudy(wolf) was putting on his sports clothes for his hunting team. He picks a marker and draws the icon in Nike on his feet (K&K characters don't wear shoes either). When Kell asks why, he says he has no idea and their coach just insisted they do it.

And there was also a Xmas strip where Kell is looking at the Christmas stockings hanging over the fireplace and wonders the origins of the tradition, mentioning that when she was little, she thought they were small body bags.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 13, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> Because running around barefoot is so much better.


 
I hate being barefoot.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it's because the padding on a furries feet would suffice for shoes. Other then that *shrugs*


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 13, 2009)

Swiftclaw said:


> lol, You took the words right out of my mouth.



I hate wearing shoes, socks, etc, so I go barefoot whenever I get the chance.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I hate being barefoot.



GIVE YOUR FEET SOME OXYGEN, MAN. >:U


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 13, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> GIVE YOUR FEET SOME OXYGEN, MAN. >:U


 
Gross.

I always wear socks or something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I mean, no matter what a fur character is wearing (or lack of), they're never wearing shoes.
> 
> I have a friend who practically dresses his character up in full winter clothing, and the character still wears no shoes.
> 
> ...


D= my sona wear shoes, so I don't count

now to get semi smart since David isn't here to make sure I stay as a moron

Some Fursonas don't have Shoes due to sporting pads, thus those furs see no point to putting shoes on their sonas.

Another group are Digigrade legs, but even in that group I have seen Digigrade Fursonas sporting specialize shoes meant for their legs.

Those that have that Foot Fetish

Also the Environment in the fursona's world contribute to if they will wear shoes or not, my Sona is in a industrialize environment, thus he needs to wear shoes.

No I shall resume being a moron...thank you =3


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Gross.
> 
> I always wear socks or something.



My feet aren't like an ape's and I use foot lotion regularly.
Socks make my feet all claustrophobic. o:


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Mar 13, 2009)

I have seen furs in shoes.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 13, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> My feet aren't like an ape's and I use foot lotion regularly.
> Socks make my feet all claustrophobic. o:


 
I don't really have ape feet either, but I don't like feet... and that includes my own. 

...and I'm not willing to buy foot lotion (gross).
-----
Hell, I'm in shoes right now. I don't feel like taking them off at all.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 13, 2009)

Heck, I love playing soccer barefeet. And my fursona has digitigrade feet, so shoes would be uncomfortable. But heck, no furry needs shoes anyway... that's what pads are for.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I hate being barefoot.



Agreed.



PriestRevan said:


> Gross.
> 
> I always wear socks or something.



Agreed.



PriestRevan said:


> I don't really have ape feet either, but I don't like feet... and that includes my own.
> 
> ...and I'm not willing to buy foot lotion (gross).
> -----
> Hell, I'm in shoes right now. I don't feel like taking them off at all.



Agreed.

Also, if you watch the video from a previous LOTD, Joey, all of the crows with suits on and the fox himself wear shoes.  Just a little evidence to support the idea that anthros can wear shoes and look okay whilst doing so.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

How the hell do you put shoes on a rabbit?


----------



## Kanin (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine has shoes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> Heck, I love playing soccer barefeet. And my fursona has digitigrade feet, so shoes would be uncomfortable. But heck, no furry needs shoes anyway... that's what pads are for.


My Fursona doesnt have pads, thats why he wear shoes, and even Digigrade have shoes for their leg build


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2009)

Footpaws.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an anthro who wears bandages on his feet.

Granted, he's a reploid... he doesn't really need bandages or shoes.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 13, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Mine has shoes.



*faint at awesomeness at picture*
not to get off topic here, but you wouldn't happen to have any tips for a novice artist, would you?


----------



## RailRide (Mar 13, 2009)

I usually draw my characters wearing shoes. Their design allows for them to appear either with or without, but I lean toward including them--since I can draw shoes accuratley, folks (mostly outside the fandom) tend to recognize the various styles I include.




The above isn't on FA since it's almost ten years old. Newer stuff linked below.
(examples: (1) (2)  (3)  (4) (5))


---PCJ


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2009)

Long claws = not good for shoe longevity.


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 13, 2009)

Animals do not need shoes so I suppose most people assume neither to animal-human hybrids.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, for me it is because NORMALS SHOES DON'T FIT HOOVES!!!

I wear horseshoes sometimes, but that is about it.

As for my mate, she doesn't because her feet are just too beautiful to hide.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Long claws = not good for shoe longevity.



Lawl


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 14, 2009)

Toe nail clippers, you commie mya... myar... eh... Dragon.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine does
and lol I thought I lost this old drawing forever >.<


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## virus (Mar 14, 2009)

feet < glass
feet < rusted metal
feet < thorny plants

/thread


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2009)

Otters have webbed feet.    Croc's (sans socks!  ) maybe, Teva's in a pinch, but typically barefoot.


----------



## lolwut? (Mar 14, 2009)

Are we taklin about shoes? Im more of a sandle/barefoot guy, In that way, things like, _glass_, _rusty metal_, wont really get through. And with open toes, psh, why worry about the shredding of the shoes? 
But yes I do prefer barefoot. And I'm such a crappy artist you couldn't tell a shoe from a disfigured blob anyway for me.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 14, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Otters have webbed feet.    Croc's (sans socks!  ) maybe, Teva's in a pinch, but typically barefoot.




We otters need our feet free to swim.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 14, 2009)

This isn't Sonic the hedgehog!

/thread


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 14, 2009)

Because footpaws are awesome. :v


----------



## Morroke (Mar 14, 2009)

It really doesn't help my case since I can't draw...buttttttt Morroke wears shoes. Mainly because it matches his outfit >.>


----------



## Kanin (Mar 14, 2009)

Swiftclaw said:


> *faint at awesomeness at picture*
> not to get off topic here, but you wouldn't happen to have any tips for a novice artist, would you?


 
You'll have to ask http://www.furaffinity.net/user/valery91thunder/, she made it.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 14, 2009)

You monster. Don't you ruin this for me.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 14, 2009)

darkestwulf said:


> This isn't Sonic the hedgehog!
> 
> /thread


 
Sonic isn't a furry.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

virus said:


> feet < glass
> feet < rusted metal
> feet < thorny plants
> 
> /thread



Thick pawpads with rough skin for protection.

/your post


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Thick pawpads with rough skin for protection.
> 
> /your post


Or, you know.

Hooves > everything


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Or, you know.
> 
> Hooves > everything



Except when you have shitty living conditions and they grow so much that you need to cut them because you can't fucking walk.

I mean you need fucking hedge cutters for those things.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Except when you have shitty living conditions and they grow so much that you need to cut them because you can't fucking walk.
> 
> I mean you need fucking hedge cutters for those things.


Well if you're wild then you shouldn't have that problem. Or if your pen is made of concrete.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the idea of no shoe on furry characters cause it gives them a more authentic animal look. I mean, it's kinda like saying, why are furies tails exposed, and someone saying they have like a 'tail warmer' or some shit. While i cloth my characters, you gotta give them something beside fur, tail, snout, or ears. So give em some clean feet!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Well if you're wild then you shouldn't have that problem. Or if your pen is made of concrete.



A lot of people have soft dirt for pens, so it can get pretty nuts.

I'm happy I live in an agriculture-happy area.  People tend to know what they're doing.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> A lot of people have soft dirt for pens, so it can get pretty nuts.
> 
> I'm happy I live in an agriculture-happy area.  People tend to know what they're doing.


I own two horses and check/clean their hooves every other day. You'd be surprised how a natural environment keeps their hooves healthy. (Although when they step on rocks, their hooves sometimes get damaged.)


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Misfit said:


> I own two horses and check/clean their hooves every other day. You'd be surprised how a natural environment keeps their hooves healthy. (Although when they step on rocks, their hooves sometimes get damaged.)



Yeah, I know.

But I've seen it where the soil is too soft, and the hooves grow like they're on crack, and the owners don't do anything about it.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 14, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Or, you know.
> 
> Hooves > everything



+1


Hooves kick ass.

And if they get you long, I can just trim them up with my tanto.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> But I've seen it where the soil is too soft, and the hooves grow like they're on crack, and the owners don't do anything about it.


Yeah, that's not so great....but my horses have plenty of natural terrain to run on, so their hooves tend to be healthy. :3

Of course, if owners can't provide that, then they need to clean and trim the hooves much more often.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok I'm bored so...
Feet of any kind < Landmine


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Ok I'm bored so...
> Feet of any kind < Landmine


Unless your feet _are _landmines.

In which case I revoke my foot fetish.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Ok I'm bored so...
> Feet of any kind < Landmine



WHAT IF YOU LIVE IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE?  DEAD SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2009)

My reason, 'sonas with claws will have their claws tear through, if they're wearing them, socks, and shoes easily. Furred feet will get hot in shoes awful quickly.

Otherwise, it's a matter of preference on how someone has their character look.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Digitigrade legs...?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2009)

Misfit said:


> Unless your feet _are _landmines.
> 
> In which case I revoke my foot fetish.



That would heat up a dance floor.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That would heat up a dance floor.



DDR: Vietnam Edition


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 14, 2009)

Rytes said:


> well even furry feet can get hurt by stubbing a toe on a the post of a bed


 but not as... bad?

I really dont know, preist. You've asked a legit question.
I have a big foot fetish, so i like feet and would put them in every picture i could... If i could draw.
There's somthing about paws that signify furries i guess.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Sonic isn't a furry.



I agree. People who say that piss me off.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Digitigrade legs...?


I seen Digitigrade wear a form of sandals for themselves, but never shoes, well, my female sona Fols wear special made Digitigrade shoes


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Thick pawpads with rough skin for protection.
> 
> /your post


6inch nail > pads


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I mean, no matter what a fur character is wearing (or lack of), they're never wearing shoes.
> 
> I have a friend who practically dresses his character up in full winter clothing, and the character still wears no shoes.
> 
> ...



Kinda hard to put shoes on a raptor because of the shape of the feet.


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 15, 2009)

I put shoes and sandals on my furries


----------



## Auros (Mar 15, 2009)

For me, there are only two things that would necessitate putting shoes on a furry: protection against the external environment and protection from disease. My personal preference is shoeless, but since the feet are the one part of the body that is constantly touching the ground and can track substances from place to place, it doesn't seem like it would be very hygenic. Unless there were natural immunity to the types of diseases that can be transmitted through foot travel. Here's another good question: are shoes or any other foot covering necessary for the health and safety of a modern industrialized society?


----------



## haynari (Mar 15, 2009)

Personally, my character wears shoes most of the time. but if i were a full anthro irl, i would never ever wear shoes.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 15, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> 6inch nail > pads



Pokemon effects > nails

(Like ponyta)


----------



## TamaraRose (Mar 15, 2009)

becuase paws are cute?


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Digitigrade legs are hawt ___


I mean, I oogle at really good drawn paws and wish I had them. And if I woke up one day to find out I had digitigrade legs, I'd be happy to play around with my paw pads and all.. muuur =^_^=

....
 um yeah back on topic
....

Even though I think paws can be one of the murriest qualities to a furry, and even if I were to become my fursona, I'd put some shoes on those paws. I probably wouldn't wear my shoes as much as my regular human ol' self, but I'd wear them nonetheless.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Because half the fandom has a foot fetish :V .


----------



## Toaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Because half the fandom has a foot fetish :V .



<thread/>


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 16, 2009)

Better yet, why do furs wear clothes when they've got fur and scales to protect them? Wouldn't it get hot? Or just uncomfy on the lay of the fur?

Shoes are the same way, so what's up with that?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 16, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> Better yet, why do furs wear clothes when they've got fur and scales to protect them? Wouldn't it get hot? Or just uncomfy on the lay of the fur?
> 
> Shoes are the same way, so what's up with that?


Different universes, in mines fur doesnt cover up everything, while in someone elses it does


----------



## dwolv (Mar 16, 2009)

Most furry fans have a foot/paw fetish


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Because half the fandom has a foot fetish :V .



Beat me to it. >:C
Anyway shoes are to be removed only for when climbing things; Possum feet are ugly.



Wolfbound said:


> Better yet, why do furs wear clothes when they've got fur and scales to protect them? Wouldn't it get hot? Or just uncomfy on the lay of the fur?
> 
> Shoes are the same way, so what's up with that?



We're not too concerned with realism, as Anthropomorphic characters are mainly that way purely for aesthetics or because the animal represents the character's personality. (But mainly aesthetics~ I'm looking at all you slutfoxes) Stop nitpicking pointless details :1
Same goes for the barefoot vendetta people.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

i just think most furries like to keep in touch with their environment, wearing shoes protects the feet but also because of that protection it softens the pads. so protecting the feet when its not needed can be detrimental to the overall usefullhness of the feet in general. also the feet tell much about the environment around you and many furries anthros ferals and all dont like being cut off from that prime source of information. thats how i am anyway


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

i do agree with Ro4dk1ll though, in drawings its purely for aesthetics. sometimes bare feet just look better. now for rollplay... see my last post


----------



## Auros (Mar 16, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> Better yet, why do furs wear clothes when they've got fur and scales to protect them? Wouldn't it get hot? Or just uncomfy on the lay of the fur?
> 
> Shoes are the same way, so what's up with that?



The general arguments for this are modesty and as a means of expression. Biological necessity is usually not an issue unless clothing is required to survive in a particular environment. I see my furry characters living in a society where not wearing clothes is the norm, but I am toying with the idea of using clothes as a means of expressing social status. 

By the way, animal feet are much more attractive than human feet in my opinion.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 16, 2009)

Eh, I'm a freak for making things biologically/logically correct so I never even draw anthro in clothing simply because there is no need.

That and I suck at drawing clothes... and like drawing hands/feet... it was forced on me by my art teacher, I swear it's not a fetish ;^;


----------



## Shadow (Mar 16, 2009)

Separately, the only reason I have clothes on my character is because it looks unnatural to me having hair, but no clothes. Not to mention, as I think more realistically with parts of a character design, I like to have clothes cover up _the parts._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2009)

_I _wear shoes. More often than not, actually.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

Seems also those that cant draw shoes, make their sona go without them, same with those who cant do clothing to make their sona go in the buff.

For those that cant draw it usually up to what environment they place their sona in as in mines even digigrade wear some sort of protective foot wear


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

i would go barefoot at times but when it comes to parties and stuff ya shoes are good to have but i dont like wearing shoes most of the time.. i just have my jacket and pants =]


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2009)

My charrie can go either way.


----------



## StrayTree (Mar 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My charrie can go either way.


 
Insert witty/derogatory comment here.

Mine wears shoes. 'Nuff said.


----------

